
Show HN: Link My Photos: Add Links to Your Instagram Photos - craigphares
https://linkmy.photos
======
asteadman
Didn't get it. Found your ig profile. tried it. seems very un-intuitive. not
sure people will understand it or go through all the trouble. [See Image ->
goto profile -> click link in profile -> find image again -> click image -> go
to website]

I feel like something that simply 302'd the user to the most recently posted
URL would make more intuitive sense, but with obvious drawbacks.

~~~
craigphares
Thanks for the feedback @asteadman! We might consider featuring the most
recent photo more prominently because that's the most common use case, but we
don't want to confuse the user by sending them to specific content without
context. That's the issue with just directly linking to the most recent
content in your bio. Older photos with "link in bio" in the caption get sent
to the wrong destination. Maybe we can offer the single redirect as an option
to the user. Thanks again for checking us out!

